# Pomodoro Sauce



## debbie in seattle (Apr 23, 2016)

Love Pomodoro Sauce, does anyone have a tried and true recipe?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/pomodoro-sauce-recipe.html

I had to look that up but it sounds yummy. I like The Food Network for recipes because they make it simple.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2016)

It's tomato sauce/spaghetti sauce.  Hundreds of ways to make it, all good. 

I don't like using dried basil in it though, fresh tastes entirely different.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 23, 2016)

Lean Cuisine has the most wonderful Angel Hair and Pomodoro Sauce, if you can find it.   I'd love to find the recipe to duplicate it, but no such luck.


----------

